# Where to find a FAT bass string?



## Winspear (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi guys. I've been playing bass on the side for a while on my nice Dean Edge Q6, a 35" six string.
I've been using Ernie Ball 6 string long scale slinky bass, orange pack gauges 32 45 65 80 100 130.
Standard tuning.

These strings are just fine, but recently I've decided I want to go to Drop A on my guitar and bass for my music. 130 gauge in A is too floppy, though it's fine in B.
Ernie Ball do an 135, I havn't tried it but I feel would be ABSOLUTELY perfect in B, but still not enough in A. The string tension calculator seems to back me up there, and from playing around on that it seems I want anything even up to 150...

Where can I get bass strings 140-150? 
Anyone here play in A and find 135 ok?
Thanks ^.^


----------



## Adam (Nov 13, 2009)

GHS and d'addario make a great .145 string, you can get them from juststrings.com, if you want something bigger in the .150-.270 at octave4plus.com


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 13, 2009)

You opposed to buying from the 'states?

I have sets that go .150 .100 .076 .058 .043 .031, and .160 .106 .080 .061 .046 .033


----------



## SD83 (Nov 13, 2009)

I know Warwick has a .175 .135 .105 .085 set, but that might be too much... I have no idea if they are any good, but Pyramid makes .145 strings as well.
@Adam: .270? I see .240 on their page, but no .270. I havent tried yet, but the calculator I used said I would be able to tune to D0 (which would be inaudible...) with .200s on 35'' scale, so wtf is the point of .270s?


----------



## Adam (Nov 13, 2009)

SD83 said:


> I know Warwick has a .175 .135 .105 .085 set, but that might be too much... I have no idea if they are any good, but Pyramid makes .145 strings as well.
> @Adam: .270? I see .240 on their page, but no .270. I havent tried yet, but the calculator I used said I would be able to tune to D0 (which would be inaudible...) with .200s on 35'' scale, so wtf is the point of .270s?



Its at the bottom of the custom round wound strings section: .270 steel round wound bass string $51.00
Im guessing its for the G#00 range or a very tight C#0. You would have to ask Garry about the application for that string.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't really know why people tune down that low. You know you're never going to hear a fundamental at 27.50hz right? You're just hearing 55hz through the speaker which is regular A on a bass anyway...


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 13, 2009)

There are very few rigs that will produce anything below 50 Hz - it isn't the fundamental that's the point when you go that low. In fact, given that the second harmonic is at minimum twice (generally three to four times) as loud as the fundamental I'd suggest that bass isn't about the fundamental at all regardless of your tuning.

But I digress...

It's the tonal relationships - there is a decided difference between A at 55 Hz, A at 27.5 Hz and A at 13.75 Hz. I have heard all three through non-extraordinary rigs and each has its use and its place.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys  Think I'm going with D'Addarios. According to the website I want "long" for a 35" bass but not super long. 

I put together this set from a 4 string and 2 single strings to match the gauges I'm used to.

D'Addario Electric Bass XL Environmental Soft Long, .045 - .100, EXL170
*D'Addario Electric Bass XL Environmental Soft Long, .045 - .100, EXL170*

From what I understand the "Environmental Soft" is just about the packaging. I guess this is the correct set for my middle strings?

D'Addario Electric Bass Nickel Round Wound XL .032, XLB032
*D'Addario Electric Bass Nickel Round Wound XL .032, XLB032*

This is the only 32 I could find, I think. Didn't mention the length but I presume it's ok? Especially as that string is close to the nut on my bass.


For the 145, they had this;
D'Addario Electric Bass Nickel Round Wound XL .145, XLB145
*D'Addario Electric Bass Nickel Round Wound XL .145, XLB145*

Once again no mention of length here, but I guess it's fine. A guy in the comments was using it on a 34".

But they also had this Super Long Tapered version. Would this be a good idea? May I find out I need tapered to fit it?
D'Addario Electric Bass Nickel Round Wound XL Super Long .145 Tapered, XB145TSL
*D'Addario Electric Bass Nickel Round Wound XL Super Long .145 Tapered, XB145TSL*


Just want to be sure before I spend a lot of money


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 14, 2009)

Good strings, but I bet the .145 will be light for an A.

D'Addario offers a tension chart you should refer to as it will tell you what tension you can expect at different tunings;
http://www.daddariostrings.com/Resources/JDCDAD/images/tension_chart.pdf

Tension very close to each other is good - it allows for consistent technique from string to string. If you must wiggle one way or the other consider going slightly tighter as you go up in pitch - this seems to be the way our fingers prefer it.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 14, 2009)

Your right. I've looked at that and done some more maths, worked out I want a string with a unit weight of 0.004 for my A.
The 130 is 0.003
The 145 is 0.0036, still too low.
Unfortunately, I don't know the unit weight of anything higher to work out what gauage is equal to 0.004
I'll have a look around.


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 14, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> I don't really know why people tune down that low. You know you're never going to hear a fundamental at 27.50hz right? You're just hearing 55hz through the speaker which is regular A on a bass anyway...



You must be a big fan of piccolo basses.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nah just realize the limits of amplification, the human ear and physics.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 14, 2009)

Think I'll go between .155 and .160 I don't want it to feel too out of place next to my E. 
Obviously different brands have different qualities what people fuss about, but am I safe to use Octave4plus alongside my Ernie Balls? I guess it can't sound/feel that different.
Thanks


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 14, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> Nah just realize the limits of amplification, the human ear and physics.



In other words, by your understanding of psychoacoustics and physics, you really like piccolo basses.

Having played with a low F on my 7 string bass for about a billion years now, let me tell you: I can hear the difference.


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 14, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> Nah just realize the limits of amplification, the human ear and physics.



It isn't about the fundamentals at this frequency, it's about the intervals in between the harmonics that define a bass note that becomes important, and this is within the realm of a good amount of normal, affordable gear.

The harmonic structure of a note played on a bass indicates that the octave above the fundamental is in general 6 to 12db louder, and that the fundamental in terms of 'usable' full bass spectrum is less than 15% of total sonic output.

55 Hz and above at A are doing the heavy lifting and can reasonably expect to be hit with pretty traditional equipment.



EtherealEntity said:


> Think I'll go between .155 and .160 I don't want it to feel too out of place next to my E.
> Obviously different brands have different qualities what people fuss about, but am I safe to use Octave4plus alongside my Ernie Balls? I guess it can't sound/feel that different.
> Thanks



Different string materials and mfg. processes will make them sound different, but it will work just fine. Garry @ O4P should be able to help you.

I have 4 different sets that ought to work for you - they're available on line - but I don't sell singles yet.



EtherealEntity said:


> Think I'll go between .155 and .160 I don't want it to feel too out of place next to my E.
> Obviously different brands have different qualities what people fuss about, but am I safe to use Octave4plus alongside my Ernie Balls? I guess it can't sound/feel that different.
> Thanks



It just occurred to me - unit weight data is available for my strings for .200 .190 .180 .170 .160 .150 and .142. It won't be identical to other brands, but it's a real good ballpark.

Data Page


----------

